# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Lộ thông tin về Galaxy S II Plus của Samsung

## TranElly

Máy sử dụng bộ xử lý 2 nhân 1,5GHz, cao hơn cả sản phẩm đầu bảng hiện tại của Samsung là 

Galaxy Note.



Samsung đang có xu hướng đặt thêm "Plus" vào sau mỗi smartphone mới khi nâng cấp từ một mẫu gốc. Những máy có "Plus" thường sở hữu bộ xử lý tốc độ cao hơn, pin lớn, bộ nhớ dung lượng cao hoặc nhiều nâng cấp hơn thế nữa.:X

Sau chiếc Galaxy S Plus với CPU 1,4GHz thay vì 1GHz như bản gốc, giờ Samsung sẽ tiếp tục với mẫu Galaxy S II Plus, sử dụng chip xử lý Exynos 1,5GHz, trong khi Galaxy S II dùng CPU 1,2GHz. Như vậy, đây sẽ là sản phẩm dùng xử lý Exynos có xung nhịp lớn nhất của Samsung tính tới lúc này, cao hơn Galaxy Note (CPU Exynos 1,4GHz).:X

Ngoài ra, máy vẫn giữ nguyên độ phân giải màn hình 480 x 800 pixel như trên bản gốc, đồng thời ra mắt với Android 2.3.4 Gingerbread, thay vì bản 2.3.7 hay 4.0 như hiện tại. :X

----------

